# Today would have been Caesar's Birthday...



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss and grief. There's never enough time with our Buddies. Hugs.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength today. I hope Caesar comes to visit with you today and gives you a sign that he has.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Anniversaries are so difficult. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caesar*

Happy Birthday, Caesar-Please run and romp and have fun with my Snobear.

Mom: Sending you strength! Do you have any other pets to keep you company?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I lost my Sammie in 2008' and still celebrate her birthday by leaving a milk bone outside for her just to let her know she's still very much with us - it's always gone in the morning. 

Happy Birthday Caesar! 

Pete


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Caesar, know that you family loves you dearly and will always feel your presence. I know it is hard without him in the here and now, but your sadness will change as time goes by. My GSD Gus is forever with me, and when I think of him, all I feel now is the love he gave me when he was here. You will soon realize that he has never really left you....


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Phillyfisher said:


> Happy birthday Caesar, know that you family loves you dearly and will always feel your presence. I know it is hard without him in the here and now, but your sadness will change as time goes by. My GSD Gus is forever with me, and when I think of him, all I feel now is the love he gave me when he was here. You will soon realize that he has never really left you....


Thank you. The tears still flow and the sorrow is deep, but I will make it. Just kinda weird to be an older guy and still feel the pain. I thought that us old guys were supposed to be tough and able to let this stuff roll off our backs...


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Happy Birthday, Caesar-Please run and romp and have fun with my Snobear.
> 
> Mom: Sending you strength! Do you have any other pets to keep you company?



I have Jenni, my wife's Golden. She is a sweetheart and we love each other but Caesar was my special buddy. I know that the pain is great for me, but it "has" to be 10 times worse for Jenni. She is a changed dog since Caesar went to the Bridge. She is 10 and it just seems like she has aged 2-3 years in the last several months.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Caesar's Buddy said:


> Thank you. The tears still flow and the sorrow is deep, but I will make it. Just kinda weird to be an older guy and still feel the pain. I thought that us old guys were supposed to be tough and able to let this stuff roll off our backs...


 
Many years ago .....I was unable to stop the tears as I tried to talk to the vet. I attempted to apologize for my emotional behavior and the vet responded by saying he would find it odd if I didn't cry. 
His kind word brought forth a smile and another flood of tears. 
It's okay to feel the pain. 

So, (now that my nose is read and my cheeks stained with tears.) in celebration of Caesar's birthday and his life..... I'm going to turn off the computer, take my two outside for another swim in the pool (the will be surprised because I just finished toweling them dry), and this time I'll get in the pool with them. 

Wags and licks from my puppers...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Temper the pain with the knowledge that Caesar is with you always and watches over you. The reunion is guaranteed and will be joyous as you escort each other across The Bridge.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Caesar would love that. The first 6 years of Caesar's life we had a pool also. He loved it in there. When I would get off work, we would get our three mile run in and then hit the pool because it was so hot. How we loved that time together. It was so fun to be in there together.

Enjoy your swim...........


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

sharlin said:


> Temper the pain with the knowledge that Caesar is with you always and watches over you. The reunion is guaranteed and will be joyous as you escort each other across The Bridge.


Thank you. Means a lot to me. "Pat"


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are so tough, but remember you are never really alone, Caesar will always be with you - in your heart and walking with you on silent paws.

Sleep softly Caesar


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

goldensmum said:


> Anniversaries are so tough, but remember you are never really alone, Caesar will always be with you - in your heart and walking with you on silent paws.
> 
> Sleep softly Caesar


Thank you. Earlier today I put Caesar's Urn in a paper sack, grabbed his leash and took him on his favorite walk to the park that is located at the end of our neighborhood. He loved that walk and we were able to make it until the last couple days of his life. 

Caesar used to carry his own leash and all the neighbors used to come out and say hi to him. The kids loved him. So today I took him one last time. Except, this time I helped him with his leash. When I got to the park I sat down on our favorite bench and cried and cried. 

For some reason, I think that everyone in the neighborhood knew what I was doing because they just left us alone. I am sure they looked out and saw the old guy with a dog leash in one hand and a paper sack in his other arm and though I was off my rocker.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You cried because you miss him
You miss him because you care.
You care because you love him.
And you love him because he is still and always will be with you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry, this is the worst kind of pain, I know. I can barely be in the room with JOY's ashes right now, but I am hoping by the end of summer to be able to "take" her up to Club Gold. Many will think that is weird, but I know you will understand. I hope you can find some comfort today.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for the pain you're feeling today. Caesar is celebrating at Rainbow Bridge with all the other Bridge Kids. 

Happy Birthday Caesar!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caesar's Buddy*

Caesar's Buddy

Men feel the pain just as much, just ask my Husband.

Hang on tight to Jenni-I'm sure she needs you, too!!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Caesar's Buddy
> 
> Men feel the pain just as much, just ask my Husband.
> 
> Hang on tight to Jenni-I'm sure she needs you, too!!


Thank you. I just got back from a walk with Jenni. We have gotten awfully close in the last couple of months. She is 10 years old and in great shape. But I can't stop looking at her now and thinking that I will go through the pain again in a couple years. 

Just one of those things we all have to deal with I guess. Seems like it gets harder when you get older. I always thought it would get easier with wisdom. Shows you how this old guy was way off base.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You and Caesar are in my thoughts....your story about taking your Caesar for a walk to the park makes me cry. I catch my husband giving our guys a kiss on the nose when he thinks no one is looking we know you guys are really big softies


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Caesar's Buddy said:


> Thank you. Earlier today I put Caesar's Urn in a paper sack, grabbed his leash and took him on his favorite walk to the park that is located at the end of our neighborhood. He loved that walk and we were able to make it until the last couple days of his life.
> 
> Caesar used to carry his own leash and all the neighbors used to come out and say hi to him. The kids loved him. So today I took him one last time. Except, this time I helped him with his leash. When I got to the park I sat down on our favorite bench and cried and cried.
> 
> For some reason, I think that everyone in the neighborhood knew what I was doing because they just left us alone. I am sure they looked out and saw the old guy with a dog leash in one hand and a paper sack in his other arm and though I was off my rocker.


 
Oh my, I had to reach for a tissue in a hurry after reading this. Sending more strength today.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Old Guy, this Old Woman (65) still will cry over the first dog of my very own that I lost back in Nov. '56, an English Setter puppy named Beauty, died at 8 months of distemper desptie having had her shots. And all the ones I have lost since, 6 English Setters of my own, plus family ones I loved and hunted with, 2 Irish setters, and 4 goldens. I found getting older doesn't cut the pain at all.

And despite experts, I firmly believ many dogs do develope relationships with olther dogs and grieve at thier loss. I have seen it. Hunter and KayCee were littermates that we got at 8 weeks. They were very close to me, but also with each other. When KayCee had to have knee surgery at 16 months (luxating patella), Hunter would lay by her and lick her face. Other knee was operated on 14 months later and it was the same thing.

They would shre their food bowl, their toys, their treats, And they shared me. KayCee would be on the foot of the sofa, Hunter up at my head.Hunter was killed by that 6 month heartworm prevention injection, ProHeart6. He went into ICU on Oct. 9, 2003 and only came home to be buried. He died a week later. KayCee didn't understand her brother not being around and she moped something awful. She would hardly eat, would get under the table instead of on the sofa with me. It was heart breaking.

What pulled her out was the golden mix we had adopted the previous Dec. Honey was right at a year old when we adopted her and she and KayCee and Hunter really hit it off, but she seemd partial to KayCee. After Hunter's death Honey just wouldn't leve KayCee alone until she started going out and playing with her---KayCee and Hunter had just turned 4 when the PH6 killed him.

KayCee and Honey would lay on the patio together for hours at a time, and they would also eat from the same food bowl togthert. Never an alpha female there. They would run up and down the bak fence together, and just enjoyed being with each other.

But then cancer took KayCee on May 25, 2008 and it was 8 months before Honey would go lay on the patio alone. And to this day, every monring she goes and check's KayCee's leash where it still hangs. But she is happy and she runs the fence and lays outside. But it took he a long time.

You will never stop missing your buddy. No dog can ever replace a lost one. All you can do is get another and your heart expands and he/she gets into it.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Wow, thank you for the beautiful testimony to all your loved ones lost. I can tell that each and every one of them had a wonderful full loving life. Just as I am sure that you gave them all of yourself, I am sure also, that they gave all they had to you.

Thank you for the words of wisdom you shared, and thank you for being there for all the dogs in your life. "Pat"


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your pain and your loss. I can tell from your posts that Caesar was special and you gave him a wonderful life. He will live on forever in your heart. Taking him for a walk was a beautiful way to spend time with him. Your story brought tears. I hope your memories can bring you comfort.

Happy Birthday Caesar!! You are loved and missed.


----------

